# electric yellow?



## King James (Jan 30, 2012)

I think that is what they are called....the yellow with black edging on dorsal fin. How hard are these to breed and what type African are they? Malawi or whatever? Thanks.....


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Labidochromis caeruleus- electric yellow, yellow labs. Mbumba from Lake malawi, more peaceful than most africans. Requires more veggie diet, to much protein can give them malawi bloat.

Likes lots of rockwork and hiding spaces, fairly easy to breed, fry counts usually 15 to 20
Incubation period 28 days.


----------

